# How to uninstall app`?



## trytogetme (Sep 16, 2015)

Can somebody help me uninstalling an app (dragon mania legends). I can not tap - uninstall, cause its not highlighted. I want to do, because the update failed. So maybe someone here know, how I can delete all pieces of the destroyed app, or know the path of the installed game C:\...


----------



## soad26 (Sep 16, 2015)

It happened to me also. Reset is the only way to fix this, or you can just ignore it.


----------



## aeroaqua (Sep 17, 2015)

Same here,dragon mania legends and barn story can't update or uninstall (0x80246008 and  0x80073cf9)


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2015)

aeroaqua said:


> Same here,dragon mania legends and barn story can't update or uninstall (0x80246008 and  0x80073cf9)

Click to collapse



Install it and delete Test after all


----------



## aeroaqua (Sep 17, 2015)

djtonka said:


> Install it and delete Test after all

Click to collapse



same...


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 9, 2015)

Same problem with the game "march of empires" ! What i've to do after deploying Test.xap? Have to run it ?


----------



## djtonka (Oct 9, 2015)

No, let me change it first


----------



## Laquox (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been able to duplicate uninstalling these broken apps by doing this:
1st: Install a new app or an app update. 
2nd: While this new app is updating/installing pause the broken app.
3rd: Go to your app menu and you can now select uninstall. 

It takes a few tries to make it do this but it will work. As far as I know your only other option is a hard reset.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 11, 2015)

Install it and delete, the game will be also removed.


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 13, 2015)

djtonka said:


> Install it and delete, the game will be also removed.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!! It really worked for me!


----------

